# The Origional Machine Polishing Training Course Sat 5th Jan 2013.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

*This course is suitable for Newbies.* I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car.

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 5th January will kick off the 2013 courses.
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to view paint, take paint readings, different pad and polished, different DA machines and Rotary. We will also be looking at the Big Foot machines from Rupes and their system that will show this is a DA on steroids.*

I will do a small demo on Wet sanding. Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking sent to *[email protected] *via pay pal as a gift, then full payment on the day or via pal pay.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum points, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 10 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this, unless you just run a demo based course.

Confirmed Places
1. Imran
2. Swordfish Coupe
3. Private Booking(Non DW)
4. Private Booking(Non DW)
5. Private Booking(Non DW)
6. Private Booking (Non DW)
7. Warren (Non DW)
8. 
9. 
10.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from August's course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Steve put me down I will send payment in the next couple of ours


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Payment Made

Unique Transaction ID93N78143P21868003


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

where is this ?


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Ill check with the mrs when i get in, make sure im free that day!



bruce92 said:


> where is this ?


The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi chaps,

Just sent my payment details, Transaction ID0KE23005M70181843.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

went to this a few months ago... brilliant day brilliant folk and a brillinat shopping trip.... what more could you ask for?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Will you be running these again in the future? I'd love to attend this one but unfortunately work beckons 

Will definitely come along to one in the future if you run it again :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PeanuckleJive said:


> Will you be running these again in the future? I'd love to attend this one but unfortunately work beckons
> 
> Will definitely come along to one in the future if you run it again :thumb:


Every first Saturday of the month usually. 2nd of Feb looks likely for the next one.


----------



## Wayno (Dec 30, 2012)

Would enjoy a day learning about car correction. Depending on date's due to working some weekends, I'd love to come along for this.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wayno said:


> Would enjoy a day learning about car correction. Depending on date's due to working some weekends, I'd love to come along for this.


Always at weekends usually. This Sat and next one will be early feb.


----------



## Wayno (Dec 30, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Always at weekends usually. This Sat and next one will be early feb.


Thanks for that. I'll check availability for Febs date. Is it just 1 day or a 2 day thing??


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Steve 

Was really nice to meet you, enjoyed the day and learnt a lot. Also like having a go with the da, rupees and rotary, really has given me more confidence to start to machine correct.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a great day & as Imran says learnt a lot. I can see Imran biting the bullet soon & buying a bigfoot.

Next time I sort my paint work out I will get some cquartz as I was blown away with the finish, I hope I should help on my softer paint. 

Thank you
Steven


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

went to this last month brilliant day out excellent tutorial by steve


----------

